# 86 Stanza Problem



## GScheel (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello All,

I have an 86 Stanza that I bought a couple of years ago. It has run great all that time up until a couple of weeks ago it started running very rough and then died. Once I got it off the road it would start but just barely run for a few seconds to a minute before dying again. A couple of times it did start to run well but died again as soon as I shifted into second gear.

Browsing these forums I found the correct way to read the error codes and here is what I get:

23 - Throttle Valve Switch/Idle Switch
24 - Neutral Switch
31 - Idle Control System
32 - Start Signal 

From this I am thinking that replacing the throttle valve switch would be a good place to start but I am hoping that someone with more knowledge than I have will share their opinion before I start removing things.

I have seen other posts about the neutral switch error and it seems like that might not be anything to worry too much about. What is the start signal error though? I don't really have a clue what to do about that one.

Thanks in advance,

Glen


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

go for the throttle valve switch it is a good idea


----------



## pondog (Jul 23, 2006)

*throttle switch*

i have an 1985 stanza w/ ca20e engine. I had multiple codes including the throttle valve switch. I checked the throttle valve operations and it tested fine, and ohmed the wires between switch and and computer. they were good also. so basically i had a code with no actual fault. Replaced computer and all codes were gone. Could be whats wrong with yours


----------

